# NF: Children at Heart



## hermitsmoores (Mar 13, 2011)

yessirreebob...i'm a child at heart...or i tend to say, i'm young at heart.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

I always will be.


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely. I feel I still believe I can find good in most people, a feeling many children tend to have. While I'm not as naive of people and world affairs as I used to be, I'm naive in trusting others. I also have the same childlike curiosity that I did as a child. 

And I have no qualms about acting totally ridiculous and being a total spazz.


----------



## goldentryst (May 17, 2011)

Yes... 
& my mother still babies me despite that I'm 18+ and says I'm always gonna be her 'baby'. 
& my group of friends from middle school had always said that I was the baby of the group.
& my boyfriend agrees with the above, esp. because it seems he's the one that takes care of me.

I still love to watch Pokemon now and then, and browse through pretty stores like Korean accessory shops, and I have silly nightmares and I'm in love with my betta fish. 

My short height (5'2) doesn't help much either, I believe?


----------



## Splintered in Her Head (Sep 19, 2011)

Always and forever. Some say I am childish, but I prefer child-like. I love to feel the breeze kiss my face as I walk through the grass bare-foot. If there is a good climbing tree around, look up: you'll find me. My soul is about 9 years old and still finds each day full of new miracles. The sun is new, the blue sky, the stars at night: all full of magic. I still look into the sky Christmas Eve just in case... I'll grab some crayons and color for hours. I built my daughter a dollhouse so I could play with it too. I could go on and on. I love my inner-child, and she is aloud out to play frequently. I think you age quicker if you lose your inner-child. 

"To speak truly, few adult persons can see nature. Most persons do not see the sun. At least they have a very superficial seeing. The sun illuminates only the eye of the man, but shines into the eye and heart of the child. The lover of nature is he whose inward and outward senses are still truly adjusted to each other; who has retained the spirit of infancy even into the era of manhood." ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I'm definitely a child at heart. I haven't changed much as I've grown up and still like a lot of the same things as when I was a child. I also tend to be innocent (supposedly) and naive. I'm very trusting despite being abused and betrayed many times.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I would say that I'm a child at heart at times. Usually when I'm feeling nostalgic, I'll start playing things like Bambi, or Are you afraid of the dark.


----------



## Hope420 (Mar 21, 2011)

I really do find myself as a child, inside, though I don't display it as much I think cause of responsibilities I had laid on me, and the impression that I couldn't goof off... kinda hurt me I think, the guy I was recently seeing is a ENFP, I think he brought a lot of my kid back into my life, made me really happy..


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm definitely a child at heart. I think you have to grow up and mature before you can truly be a child at heart. It's with the knowledge that everyone is struggling just as much as you are and reacting in different ways that allows oneself to be free in just enjoying life and the wonders it has to offer.


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

Yes

character limit


----------



## emiebean (Jun 3, 2013)

run.away.unicorn said:


> many times.
> look at the new toys, rides, cartoons, clothe, stationery - book shop stuff kids have.
> I still find hard to leave stationery area of a bookshop, toys area of the mall. love to shop for toys.
> Is there potential for such a job...kids-toy-shopping-executive?


Become a personal shopper or secret shopper.Both are sweet jobs!


----------



## emiebean (Jun 3, 2013)

Also random observation it seems like mostly guys on this site.But random thought you know how like sometimes you can just tell the gender of a person by what/how they write even online?Only me?I hope not.Well anyways.. On here I am often suprised ,not like that I judge it's just fun to guess, because the women tend to write (type?) more masculine like, and men seem to type more feminine.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

Definitely.
Being an adult has been nothing but disappointing 
I get excited about kid stuff like candy, disney movies and jumping castles.
Me and my fiance have booked a trip to America in November, and we're going to Disneyland, Disneyworld and Universal, with no plans to do anything else


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Like I told a friend last week, "I'm a Man at Mind but a Child at Heart"


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, and I prefer to stay that way.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

...Yes, hence my name on here. :tongue: Although I'm a year away from being a legal adult, I don't think I'll ever stop being excited over little kid things. I still like watching Arthur and some other childhood shows. Cute things also appeal to me. And I make pretty immature jokes sometimes, though most older people have told me I'm more mature for my age. I remember making fun of one show, because apparently, the kids let the dog eat what looked like a chocolate donut, which can kill the dog...


----------



## Sir Awesome (Aug 1, 2013)

Even though I am not technically an 'adult,' I feel about the age of five, in my mind. In public, I would say I am very mature. Though, sugar will quickly release my 'inner-juvenile'


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe the correct term is man child, or in some cases women child? Never bothered me.


----------



## Diauxie (Nov 17, 2012)

Doom said:


> I believe the correct term is man child, or in some cases women child? Never bothered me.


Those terms are almost always used in a pejorative sense to refer to someone who is physically an adult but emotionally immature and irresponsible (gets upset and pouts over insignificant things, incapable of relating to people on a mature level, can't hold a job, can't manage money, can't deal with responsibility, lives with parents as a result of above issues etc.). That is, unless your intention is to be offensive, you're better off using a different way of referring to someone.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Diauxie said:


> Those terms are almost always used in a pejorative sense to refer to someone who is physically an adult but emotionally immature and irresponsible (gets upset and pouts over insignificant things, incapable of relating to people on a mature level, can't hold a job, can't manage money, can't deal with responsibility, lives with parents as a result of above issues etc.). That is, unless your intention is to be offensive, you're better off using a different way of referring to someone.


I was going to say... It's the same difference between childish and childlike, I think.


----------

